# Mercury 9.9



## whalernut207 (Nov 9, 2013)

2000 mercury 9.9 fourstroke for sale. Motor is a short shaft. Asking 1000.00 firm. Located in Findlay ( Hancock county). Any questions please ask.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------

